# Said if I ever got 100% better, I’d write a recovery story



## JackJ (Jan 28, 2020)

Well, here I am.

Got DP/DR from a bad trip smoking weed while on Molly at a music festival. Didn't hit me until two days later, when I woke up in a completely different world. I was not looking at the world through my own eyes. At first, I thought it was just a temporary effect from the drugs/music festival. Then, days passed and it was not subsiding. I was horrified, scared, and anxious. I cried incessantly, begging God to cure me. Weeks went by. I was not prepared to live this way.

It was an excruciatingly slow process of improvement. Took about 7 months for a complete recovery, though I'm convinced that my anxiety extended my recovery time. My recommendation is below, but none of these are cures in and of themselves. Don't measure this progress in days or weeks. Be consistent, but it's OK to slip up.

-Try not to monitor every minute of every day. Acknowledge it's existence, the devastating strangeness&#8230;and try your best to let it be. The less power you give it, the less power it has. I understand this is much easier said than done. But live with it my knowing that it WILL GO AWAY.

-Have someone to talk to you about it.

-Hard cardio, even (and especially) when you don't feel like it. You should be sweating and breathing hard when you're done working out. Studies show that exhaustive exercise is great for the brain and body.

-Supplements - NAC, magnesium and fish oil - these have neuroprotective properties and may have helped me.

-Don't look at this site every day. This goes back to the first point - browsing this site daily will make it more difficult to not obsess. Put yourself on a restriction of visiting this site weekly.

Wherever you are in your mental space, I was just as bad or worse. It put my life to a complete halt - I could barely work, I couldn't enjoy life. You will get better. It takes patience, discipline, and time. YOU WILL GET OVER THIS! Please feel free to ask me any questions if you'd like and I hope this helps someone.


----------



## Cedric (Jan 10, 2020)

Hey Jack, thanks for posting this, these recovery stories are of much help to me and the others here.

This shows again that recovery is often linked to lowering the time spent analyzing symptoms and the self.

Living life and forgetting can help us get better.

Thanks again!


----------

